# Law Enforcement - SF Presidio



## SFBayAreaXC (Dec 8, 2009)

If you're in San Francisco and riding through the Presidio, watch out for the US Park Police hiding all over the place and sneaking up behind you. They have been extremely active over the past few days, enforcing FULL (foot down) stops at all stop signs, one-way traffic on the short section of Washington Blvd before Lincoln Blvd, and last night I was harassed by one officer for riding (fully legal, lights on, etc) on Lincoln Blvd, because the officer deemed that I was taking up "too much of the lane" (about 2-2.5 feet from the asphalt edge).

They have been handing out $150 tickets like candy, so heads up!


----------

